# Foundation for a FAST retrieve?



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm new at this.. So bear with me. 

Tonight in class Molly did "retrieves" for the first time. Except it wasn't really a retrieve, I'm guessing it was the foundation. The trainer instructed to throw food out, let the dog get it, and as soon as the dog commits to eating the food, call front. This is all while keeping tension on the leash, so ideally the dog will reach the treat at the end of the leash, turn QUICKLY on its back legs, and return to front. Well, Molly is slow. It seems like she's in a different state of mind when she's enjoying that bit of cheese. I basically have to pull her back to make her turn faster and even then she doesn't run into a front. I am using a 4ft leash though, so I guess I am not giving her enough space to speed up?

There must be a better way to teach this. I don't doubt my trainer, I don't know how many, but she has had at least a few dogs get their OTCh. But maybe there is a better way for Molly.. Unfortunately she isn't very toy motivated unless we are playing tug.. So that might rule out some possibilities. I know today was only her first time doing it, but I would like some ideas. 

Anyone have any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

when I first play this game I don't have the dog come to front, I either have them run to another piece of food in my hand, or I throw another treat on the other side of me, so they have to run PAST me to get another treat. It's back and forth, back and forth, a few times.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

also, instead of keeping tension on the leash the whole time, I'd keep it loose until she gets to the treat, and then pop her back in your direction as soon as her teeth hit the treat.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

If this was your 1st night and she has trained dogs to their OTCH.. you might ask your trainer to explain how that is supposed to work. Voice your concerns .. but I am not sure you can judge by one night and the 1st time. I guess I don't expect speed in a exercise if the dog has no idea of what is required.. Give it a few weeks and talk to your instructor..my two cents.. and mostly remember to have fun!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Loisiana said:


> when I first play this game I don't have the dog come to front, I either have them run to another piece of food in my hand, or I throw another treat on the other side of me, so they have to run PAST me to get another treat. It's back and forth, back and forth, a few times.


That's a great idea to get her to speed up. Thank you! 

Do you have the dog go under your legs? Or running past you is fine?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

If it's the first few times she's done it, she might be slow b/c she's getting the hang on the "game."

I do something similar to Jodi, tho I don't leash pop the dog back to me. i sometime start with running away as the dog is running to the first piece of food, so when he turns around as I call him, he sees that I'm farther away... as he's on the approach back to me, I toss the next piece of food. I rarely add the front to this game - especially in the beginning.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't use a leash, but my dogs are taught a name response game, first...


----------

